# Inadyn-mt and freedns.afraid



## JazzSinatra (Jul 21, 2019)

Hello,

Has there been some changes to freedns.afraid.org, because for some reason, my old inadyn-mt.conf doesn't work. The problem seems to be related to authentication.

`Sat Jul 20 17:50:22 2019: W:INADYN: Error validating DYNDNS svr answer. Check usr,pass,hostname!`

I checked username, password and alias hash.

My inadyn-mt.conf:

```
username xxxxx
password xxxx
alias subdomain.domain,hash
dyndns_system default@default@freedns.afraid.org
update_period 300000
forced_update_period 5000
background
```

Any idea what could be the problem?

EDIT: Forgot to mention, that the inadyn-mt is now running in a jail.

My jail.conf

```
allow.nomount;
exec.start = "/bin/sh /etc/rc";
exec.stop = "/bin/sh /etc/rc.shutdown";
exec.clean;
host.hostname = "$name.example.com";
ip4 = inherit;
ip6 = inherit;
mount.devfs;
path = "/zroot/jails/$name";
interface = "re0";           # Network interface
networkjail{                                                                                      
        allow.raw_sockets;
        allow.socket_af;
        host.hostname = network.localdomain.com;  # Hostname
        ip4.addr = 172.23.4.192;  # IP address of the jail
}
```


----------



## JazzSinatra (Jul 21, 2019)

Didn't find a solution, so I tried ddclient and that seems to work.


----------

